# Roland GP-8



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

hey, I bought the roland gp-8 of my guitar teacher and i was just wonerin if anyone new any good metal sound settings fer it or any other good settings 

thanks


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There are many ways to get usable setting for metal with her. Unfortunately all my settings that I wrote down on paper are buried somewhere. I'll see if I can dig em up and scan them as pdf files............


----------

